# FS: Gaming PC $300 Shipped OBO.



## pumaking

Alright guys I picked up another hobby "Cycling" and I dont game much anymore. I pretty much just use my laptop for my computer needs and this PC is collecting dust. 


Specs:
Asus Crosshair AM2 Motherboard
AMD Athlon X2 4200+ 65w slight overclock to 2.4ghz 2.2ghz stock.
Antec True Power Trio 650w
4x1GB OCZ DDR2 PC6400 Ram Gold Edition
Antec 900 Case
2 DVD Burners
Keyboard and Mouse included.
BFG 8800GT OC 512mb

Im sure I am forgetting a few parts.


These are older pics showing SLI setup. It currently only has 1. 




















I want to note that the motherboard seems to have gone kaputs. I did get a RMA number from ASUS so if the new owner wants to warranty it they can and I'll update the address on the warranty information.

I'm asking $300 Shipped OBO. Price is negotiable.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Are you willing to sell individual parts?


----------



## pumaking

I am willing to split up the parts. Tell me what you're interested in.


----------



## 87dtna

I am interested in the case, how much shipped to 17025?

Where are you located at?


----------



## pumaking

87dtna said:


> I am interested in the case, how much shipped to 17025?
> 
> Where are you located at?




I am in South Florida.


Hows $70 Shipped. I would go cheaper but shipping is gonna be a good bit.


----------



## ScottALot

**** I was gonna get the case.


----------



## just a noob

how much on the 8800gt?


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

pumaking said:


> I am in South Florida.
> 
> 
> Hows $70 Shipped. I would go cheaper but shipping is gonna be a good bit.



Yes! Which city (I reside in South FL too )? I'm interested in the RAM, 2GB of it is fine. How much?


----------



## pumaking

Guys its 1st come 1st served. So whoever pays first gets the part. 

Just a noob:  I was thinking $70 Shipped. I have the box, receipt and Im sure BFG offers a lifetime warranty on it.

Sentinel: I'll sell you all 4 for $30 if not $20 Shipped via mail  I'm in Boca.

So Scott if $70 Shipped for the case is ok, pm me.


----------



## bomberboysk

Are those optical drives sata? If so do you have model numbers on them, i might be interested in one. Also, how much do you want for the antec?


----------



## pumaking

bomberboysk said:


> Are those optical drives sata? If so do you have model numbers on them, i might be interested in one. Also, how much do you want for the antec?



Unfortunately they aren't SATA, just standard IDE. 

I'm asking $70 Shipped for the case.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

pumaking said:


> Sentinel: I'll sell you all 4 for $30 if not $20 Shipped via mail  I'm in Boca.



This just gets better and better, you're like 30 minutes from where I live


----------



## ScottALot

I'm not so sure now... I was actually thinking of getting a 902, as I don't want to do any spray painting.


----------



## pumaking

Stoic Sentinel said:


> This just gets better and better, you're like 30 minutes from where I live



Whats better is I'm off tomorrow and have to go to sunrise for bicycle stuff, so I pass through Coral Springs. I can meet up if you want.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

pumaking said:


> Whats better is I'm off tomorrow and have to go to sunrise for bicycle stuff, so I pass through Coral Springs. I can meet up if you want.



What time? I'm at school 8:00-6:00[PM] (Extra credit activities -_-), so I'm not sure how we'll do this...


----------



## pumaking

I can do it on the way back home. I Patrol Markham till about 6, grab a beer afterwards and head home so probably 7:30-8:00pm I can pass Coral Springs.


----------



## bomberboysk

pumaking said:


> Unfortunately they aren't SATA, just standard IDE.
> 
> I'm asking $70 Shipped for the case.


Antec power supply


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Um, well, it turns out my dad will be home early at ~5:00PM, sorry for the inconvenience but is there any way you can get here around then? If not, I guess we'll look for another time.


----------



## pumaking

I can do 4pm since I have to be at sunrise by 4:30. If not I will be doing the same route to sunrise Saturday but in the morning.


----------



## pumaking

bomberboysk said:


> Antec power supply



Oh my bad, hows $55 Shipped sound?


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

pumaking said:


> I can do 4pm since I have to be at sunrise by 4:30. If not I will be doing the same route to sunrise Saturday but in the morning.



Well, I'll be home from school around 3:50, I might just do it then, I just feel you know... uncomfortable meeting someone up close from online, gotta know mah stranger danger


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Here's an idea, do you know where Wyndham Lakes in CS is?


----------



## bomberboysk

pumaking said:


> Oh my bad, hows $55 Shipped sound?


Never mind then, just picked up an recert ocz gamexstream for $40(building a new bench power supply). $55 is a good price for that unit though.


----------



## pumaking

Stoic Sentinel said:


> Well, I'll be home from school around 3:50, I might just do it then, I just feel you know... uncomfortable meeting someone up close from online, gotta know mah stranger danger





LOL haha yea man I hear you,  I dont blame. I'm 24 and I get uneasy meeting people from craigslist. Trust me I'm not creeper or scumbag. I'm a Bike Patroller for Broward County Parks, and work for the City of Boca Raton, so I deal with the public a lot. As for Wyndam lakes no clue but I can google it.


----------



## ScottALot

You should just drive by and chuck it at his yard.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

pumaking said:


> LOL haha yea man I hear you,  I dont blame. I'm 24 and I get uneasy meeting people from craigslist. Trust me I'm not creeper or scumbag. I'm a Bike Patroller for Broward County Parks, and work for the City of Boca Raton, so I deal with the public a lot. As for Wyndam lakes no clue but I can google it.



Lol, no I live ACROSS from Wyndham Lakes, but Wyndham Lakes is more well-known, lol. Half the people in Coral Springs don't even know my neighborhood exists. I'll PM you the name of the neighborhood.


----------



## pumaking

maybe I should show up in my Patrol uniform and have a chat with the parents


----------



## ScottALot

Drift into his driveway.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

pumaking said:


> maybe I should show up in my Patrol uniform and have a chat with the parents



No thank you  Seriously, I just need the RAM real quick and leave because I have soccer, lol.



ScottALot said:


> Drift into his driveway.



Lol, I wanna say good idea...


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

PMs sent.


----------



## G25r8cer

8800gt still avail?


----------



## pumaking

ScottALot said:


> Drift into his driveway.



haha I drive a subaru so AWD not as easy, especially in a NA one.


----------



## pumaking

G25r8cer said:


> 8800gt still avail?



Yup


----------



## epidemik

Is ram still available?

Has anyone on here had a completed transaction with you yet?


----------



## jasonn20

Would you sell the fans out of that case ... ??    I have the storm scout and would  like to have blue..


----------



## pumaking

epidemik said:


> Is ram still available?
> 
> Has anyone on here had a completed transaction with you yet?



Ram is pending with Sentinel.


I've dealt with taylormsj. And 1 more person I believe.


----------



## pumaking

jasonn20 said:


> Would you sell the fans out of that case ... ??    I have the storm scout and would  like to have blue..



Sorry I dont want to split it up that much.


----------



## jasonn20

I do not blame you had to ask though...

What you want for the ram ... ?


----------



## mx344

WOW, I must say, this would be a hell of a good price for this rig wit everything together. These parts will go fast.



bomberboysk said:


> Antec power supply



Whats wrong w/ Antec?


----------



## pumaking

jasonn20 said:


> I do not blame you had to ask though...
> 
> What you want for the ram ... ?



Ram is currently pending with Sentinel.


----------



## pumaking

mx344 said:


> WOW, I must say, this would be a hell of a good price for this rig wit everything together. These parts will go fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong w/ Antec?



He was correcting me, when he said Antec I thought he meant the case, he replied with the power supply.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Sweet, thanks for the RAM, man.


----------



## pumaking

Glad you like them Sentinel.

RAM IS SOLD!!!


Everything else is up for sale. I'm willing to offer discount prices. $60 Shipped for the 8800GT.

$55 Shipped for Antec P/S

$65 Shipped for the Case

$20 Shipped for CPU with Heatsink

etc etc


----------



## Bramp

How much for the HD?


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Did you get my PM regarding the CPU / HSF? Is it still avail?


----------

